# Funky Beer Swap 2010



## Quintrex (25/1/10)

*Announcing the 2nd AHB australia-wide funky/sour beer case swap*​

The first swap worked really well! see Funky Beer Swap 09 and now for the 2nd edition.

The 2010 swap has been timed so that the swap can be done at or around the 2nd aussie national homebrew conference (28-30 october), failing that, courier delivery seems reasonably priced for australia wide delivery.


Rules

The swap will occur at the end of october 2010 (beers *Must* have reached the swap point before or on the 29th of october to facilitate swapping at the 2nd ANHC)

Please only submit deliberately funked/soured beers that are of a pleasing nature!

The actual swap will occur via post/courier or by hand delivery at or prior to the ANHC 

Please provide either 2 x 330ml or 1 x 750mL bottle/s per person

Your swap contribution may be made up of different beers i.e. 6 bottles of flanders red, 6 of lambic.

The swap will be capped at 12 initially (although I'm happy to expand this if everyone is happy to)



To be a part of this case swap please add your name and proposed brew to the following list.


1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/1/10)

Was hoping this would come up again, I'd love to take part if you'll have me!

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)


----------



## Quintrex (25/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Was hoping this would come up again, I'd love to take part if you'll have me!
> 
> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)



Course we would. By farmhouse IPA do you mean kind of like the mikkeller mega hoppy, brett beers?


----------



## barls (25/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out


ive been planning a raspberry lambic so we shall see.


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/1/10)

Quintrex said:


> Course we would. By farmhouse IPA do you mean kind of like the mikkeller mega hoppy, brett beers?



Bingo! You've had USAlive? If it gets close to that I'd be happy 

PS. Your "infected" beers came highly reccommended by Fents at the last Ale Stars as next month we are doing sour/wild beers.


----------



## Gulpa (25/1/10)

Ill have a go too.


1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA


----------



## pmolou (25/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5)Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out


----------



## manticle (25/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5)Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6. Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously

I think I may have asked this last time but what's the consensus on the inclusion of something like a breton/normandy style cidre bouche?


----------



## Quintrex (25/1/10)

manticle said:


> I think I may have asked this last time but what's the consensus on the inclusion of something like a breton/normandy style cidre bouche?



Is that style tart/sour? haven't really had a traditional breton cidre before, although a love a good calvados.

I think it'd be ok, I doubt anyone would feel jibbed getting one. I see this swap as promoting the making and sharing of the more rare offerings that ahb's members make, so on that proviso I think it'd be cool. As always happy to go with the flow on this though.

Cheers
Q


----------



## manticle (25/1/10)

Quintrex said:


> Is that style tart/sour? haven't really had a traditional breton cidre before, although a love a good calvados.
> 
> I think it'd be ok, I doubt anyone would feel jibbed getting one. I see this swap as promoting the making and sharing of the more rare offerings that ahb's members make, so on that proviso I think it'd be cool. As always happy to go with the flow on this though.
> 
> ...



I'm not likely to pop one in this swap but it's just something I'm interested in brewing at some point in the future.

Breton ciders are brewed using only the apples - that includes the yeast. They are fermented at reasonably low temperatures for a long time (and matured likewise). My experience of them is (limited to only a few so far) is like a combination of fresh and floury apples, rich cheese and the mustiness you smell when you visit a winery. Really complex, definitely not for everyone but I reckon they'd fit in. Fermentation relies partly on chance and wild yeasts (which depends on the selection of apples etc). There is a mild tart/sour nature to them (maybe more like a faro than a geuze or kriek?) Again my experience to all of these is quite new so there's probably loads of variation within the styles.


----------



## Maple (25/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5)Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6. Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7. Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
[/quote]


----------



## kook (25/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze


----------



## Quintrex (25/1/10)

kook said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> 3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
> 4) Gulpa - TBA
> ...



Oooh seems like a ripper line-up so far, hey kook, how do you make a pseudo-gueze (not blending?).
A gueze is on the cards for me soon. I've got one batch of 2 yr old lambic now, and while voota is away, he's given me 2 batches of lambic to look after/blend with.

Q


----------



## kook (25/1/10)

Quintrex said:


> hey kook, how do you make a pseudo-gueze (not blending?).



Just a single year primed with sugar to a high level. Cantillon Lou Pepe Gueuze is done this way.

I will probably end up blending though, time will tell


----------



## kabooby (27/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess


----------



## Quintrex (27/1/10)

kabooby said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> 3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
> 4) Gulpa - TBA
> ...


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## brendanos (27/1/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)


----------



## BrenosBrews (27/1/10)

Well having spent a good part of the last couple of days refreshing my mind about brewing with brett by reading just about everything on the internet I could find about it, I've found myself wondering "what would that taste like with brett" with every beer I've drank. So tonight I bought some Orval and tipped the dregs into my already fermenting APA

Also thinking I might do a hoppy rye ale and dose that with some brett too.


----------



## bconnery (27/1/10)

brendanos said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> 3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
> 4) Gulpa - TBA
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (28/1/10)

phew got in.

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) bconnery - Probably do my Sour Orange Belgian Ale this year, maybe Brett it a little too but that would be a wild experiment, it works pretty well in it's current form(s)
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier


----------



## Quintrex (28/1/10)

neonmeate said:


> phew got in.
> 
> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> ...



Nice, good to have some of the gents from last swap back in :-D

Feel free to keep adding as a reserve, as is the nature of these things we usually will end up with a person or two dropping out, however with the long time that these beers take to make, it's good to have a couple of backups.


----------



## Stuster (28/1/10)

Damn holidays and missing out on important things.  

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) bconnery - Probably do my Sour Orange Belgian Ale this year, maybe Brett it a little too but that would be a wild experiment, it works pretty well in it's current form(s)
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier

Reserves
1) Stuster


----------



## pmolou (6/2/10)

So devastated just found my cube of Belgian strong which was inoculated with brett C for the past year! had burst and started leaking all over the ground <_< now there's bretty moldy stuff all over where I store my beers and only 4 Litres of Beer left!!! bad day haha

lucky I have a few other sour beers going


----------



## manticle (6/2/10)

pmolou said:


> So devastated just found my cube of Belgian strong which was inoculated with brett C for the past year! had burst and started leaking all over the ground <_< now there's bretty moldy stuff all over where I store my beers and only 4 Litres of Beer left!!! bad day haha
> 
> lucky I have a few other sour beers going



recently lost 20 litres of beer overnight due to a leaky tap. I guess if I multiply that by 12 months, I'll have a rough idea of how you feel.

Commiserations.


----------



## jonw (7/2/10)

Reserve #2


----------



## beers (15/2/10)

I'd be keen if you have a spare spot.

Cheers



Stuster said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> 3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
> 4) Gulpa - TBA
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/10)

HTF did i miss this!!!!!

Dave you bastard you could have put my name down! 

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Maple - O(u)ake'd Bruin unless something better develops
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) bconnery - Probably do my Sour Orange Belgian Ale this year, maybe Brett it a little too but that would be a wild experiment, it works pretty well in it's current form(s)
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier

Reserves
1) Stuster
2) jonw
3) beers
4) Citymorgue2


----------



## barls (5/3/10)

i bottled a old ale thats been sitting on old ale blend and bourbon chips for 8 months so this is my back up beer if everything else falls through whats peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## pmolou (5/3/10)

Sounds good to me I've never tried a old ale with brett before


----------



## Quintrex (12/3/10)

Hmmm Candied Quince flanders red is on the go, the neonmeate inspired lambic supersaison is tasting delicious and brewing something aimed at getting near mariage parfait in the next few weeks. Life in the wild world is good.

Q


----------



## brendanos (22/3/10)

Asides from the Berliner Weiss which is currently looking good, i've got two different BW's in fermenters atm, a hoppy, strong, funky belgian dark interpretation of White Rabbit (i call it Wild Rabbit) and plenty more in the pipes. Won't have any probs filling the swap - the hard part will be deciding which to share!!


----------



## Quintrex (22/3/10)

Submit a mixture and people can request, or just get pot luck.


----------



## Maple (22/3/10)

Sorry Gents, but my Bruin is bruised - initial tasting is way off, and therefore shall not be putting this forward. I don't think I'll be wild/funk brewing for a while, so with hopefully enough time and as fair goes, Stuster, you get a guernsey. Hope it's not too late in the piece for you. Apologies guys, would have been great to try your beers.

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) bconnery - Probably do my Sour Orange Belgian Ale this year, maybe Brett it a little too but that would be a wild experiment, it works pretty well in it's current form(s)
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier

Reserves
1) jonw
2) beers
3) Citymorgue2
4)


----------



## Stuster (22/3/10)

Sorry to hear you're dropping out, Maple, but I'm very happy to take that spot.  

Hoping my lambic is near enough by then, but might have to get a back-up plan ready.


----------



## barls (22/3/10)

im brewing my one this week hopefully thursday.
im looking at a munich barley wine with the old ale blend. im also tossing up whether to put hungarian oak in it.


----------



## Quintrex (22/3/10)

Stuster said:


> Sorry to hear you're dropping out, Maple, but I'm very happy to take that spot.
> 
> Hoping my lambic is near enough by then, but might have to get a back-up plan ready.



Just a note, if you're on the reserves list and have a beer ready for the swap, i'm sure we'll all do our best to make sure you don't miss out on participating.

Cheers

Q


----------



## Quintrex (28/6/10)

How's everyone going with their funky swap beers? 

I'm shortly going to bottle my lambic supersaison. I also have a candied quince flanders red which went a bit acidic with the addition of all the fruit acid, but I think it's mellowing, I'll bottle it and see how it turns out?

Cheers

Q


----------



## manticle (28/6/10)

I've got three versions going - two of which seem to taste reasonably complex, one of which it's hard to say. Smells awful tastes OK but has none of the sour citrus I was hoping for. 

Might need to add a touch more oak, vanilla and bourbon to the middle one and introduce more smoke to the youngest and pump up the citrus levels on the eldest

Being inexperienced with these kinds of beers I'm hoping that patience is the main key. I'll have some questions about carbing come August/September as I reckon they'll be much better with carbonation.

I'm not 100% sure what to call mine. Maybe Jim 1, 2 and 3?


----------



## barls (28/6/10)

dont know havent had a look or a taste in the last 2 months.


----------



## manticle (21/8/10)

How long is recommended to carb these types of beers generally? Might be adding a touch of neutral yeast with a small amount of priming sugar and bottling into orval bottles. I'd like one or two to be carbed by the time I send so I know what I'm sending (or at least have some idea) as this is my first go and I don't want to send anyone muck. So far nothing I would describe as particularly sour but definitely funky with some complexity which is what I'm aiming for.

I'm very far from expert with this kind of thing though.


----------



## Gulpa (21/8/10)

Maple said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
> 3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
> 4) Gulpa - Old ale with Brett
> ...



Just updating my entry. Old ale is looking good now with a nice level of brett character (hoping it stays about there cause its really at the sweet spot for my tastes). I will have to get on with bottling soon I guess as I want it to be delivered ready to drink.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## bconnery (21/8/10)

To my great regret I'm going to have to pull out of this one. 
I've taken the liberty of putting the first reserve in my place on the list...

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls -something funky ill figure it out
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier

Reserves
1) beers
2) Citymorgue2
3) 
4)


----------



## manticle (21/8/10)

Damn. A certain brewer on here led me to expect great things from your brews.


----------



## manticle (27/8/10)

manticle said:


> How long is recommended to carb these types of beers generally? Might be adding a touch of neutral yeast with a small amount of priming sugar and bottling into orval bottles. I'd like one or two to be carbed by the time I send so I know what I'm sending (or at least have some idea) as this is my first go and I don't want to send anyone muck. So far nothing I would describe as particularly sour but definitely funky with some complexity which is what I'm aiming for.
> 
> I'm very far from expert with this kind of thing though.



Bump


----------



## Stuster (28/8/10)

I would add a bit more yeast (depending on how long it's been funkifying). If it's not been too long, then it should carb by itself but there's still no harm in adding a bit of yeast if you have some handy.

Not all wild beers are sour of course. What did you make?


----------



## manticle (28/8/10)

I have three:

Ended up turning a dubbel into a funked beer with sour citrus (basically grapefruits and blood oranges, zested, skin removed and quartered then soaked in single malt whisky with french oak) This was added to the secondary. More recently I soaked some more blood orange and some raisins in port and added those in (drained off the alc in both cases). Close to a year old (might be 10 months - need to check). Fermented with 3787 then added to secondary plastic with roselare, then racked onto fruit in glass. We might consider that the oud bruin with sour citrus idea with tweaks.

I made a vaguely smoked porter to which I added vanilla beans and more oak soaked in bourbon. This one will be a month behind the other one. From memory, fermented out then racked onto dregs of first roselare.

On the dregs of the yeast from the first I made another lightly hopped dark beer which was intended to be more smoked porter - very little smoke flavour has come through but it's had the dregs of several orval bottles added. The first two are in tapless glass carboys so very little sampling has been done. The third (and youngest) is still in plastic and gets sampled here and there (have no suitable glass vessel for racking). This one has a very distinctly orval-ish character. I had a bit of the recent sour citrus/raisin mixture which tased delicious and I didn't want to waste it. Since the smoke seemd to be absent, I added it in here so this one is a hybrid and might be used for blending with the first, flavour dependent.

My notes are really vague (read non existent) - I've just been carefully continuing the cycle of funked using different ideas and hoping that care and time and blending of flavours will bring something interesting and multi-dimensional.

Not sure if I'll submit a few of each or blend the end result (probably just the two citrus and leave the porter as is).

I'll probably add in a bit of neutral yeast with a small amount of priming sugar.


----------



## barls (9/9/10)

just finished bottling my munich barley wine so this is what im going to enter.

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss/strong lambic/ or oud bruin
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA (Brettanomyces bruxellensis will be involved in conjuntion with either Belgian Ardennes or one of the Saison yeasts)
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett.
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier


----------



## Quintrex (24/9/10)

Ok, we're running out of time I need an indication of who can have their beers to me by the 29th October (My birthday coincidentally  ).

This date is important because ideally I'd like to have the swap done at the conference so that people can hand-deliver and take back their swaps to save on courier costs. 


1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Both ready* (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA 
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready?
4) Gulpa - TBA
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier
13) beers
14) Citymorgue2


Cheers
Q


----------



## Gulpa (24/9/10)

Quintrex said:


> Ok, we're running out of time I need an indication of who can have their beers to me by the 29th October (My birthday coincidentally  ).
> 
> This date is important because ideally I'd like to have the swap done at the conference so that people can hand-deliver and take back their swaps to save on courier costs.
> 
> ...



Im in. Bottled on Tuesday night.

Is there going to be a Sydney coordination point so we dont have to send all bottles down?

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (24/9/10)

I'm not sure if I'm in yet. I've got to check my lambic and see if it's ready (no back up plan  ).

If I am in, sending them all together sounds like a very fine idea. Or maybe Peter and Barry would to take them with them to Melbourne. At least we know Peter won't drink them on the way.


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/9/10)

Short of any natural or manmade disasters I'm still in on this one. Lower than expected final gravity after primary fermentation so the brett character is quite subtle. I'm going to leave it a bit longer before I bottle so will need a bit of time in the bottle.

Also ended up using American or American-style hops so I'm now just calling it Farmhouse IPA.

I'll bring my beers along on the Friday.


----------



## brettprevans (24/9/10)

Fk I'm glad I saw this as I forgot. Yup mines ready. Old bruin. 
Will pm u Q to get yr address and will send to u.


----------



## Quintrex (24/9/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - I'll put myself down for a tentative yes. Likely to be oud bruin with sour citrus but maybe sour citrus porter or oak and whisky lacto-stout. Results dependent obviously
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier
13) beers
14) Citymorgue2 - Oud Bruin - *Ready*


----------



## manticle (24/9/10)

Quintrex said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
> 3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
> 4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
> ...





When I say ready I mean bottling this weekend. Samples taste good but I'm hoping for a little carbonation and hoping to taste that carbonation before sending. Regardless I will be sending.


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/9/10)

"please enjoy/critique for what it is and not for its strict adherence to BJCP guidelines."

I think that's part of the point of this swap


----------



## manticle (24/9/10)

Definitely what I'm hoping but I'm new to sour/funk brewing and so much seems left to chance. Just don't want to call it oud bruin and have someone not enjoy it because it's not really an oud bruin (which it isn't but it is brown and older than any of my other beers).

I also don't want to let any other brewers down by submitting something sub par. I think it tastes good and interesting but I'm far from expert.


----------



## beers (24/9/10)

If you're accepting more than 12 then I'm in. Mine is called 'brown saison with Brett C & the dregs of some crazy euro lambic that haldini bought around my house that time when we drank a lot of beers' & it should be bottled next week 
:icon_cheers: 


Quintrex said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
> 3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
> 4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
> ...


----------



## barls (24/9/10)

Stuster said:


> I'm not sure if I'm in yet. I've got to check my lambic and see if it's ready (no back up plan  ).
> 
> If I am in, sending them all together sounds like a very fine idea. Or maybe Peter and Barry would to take them with them to Melbourne. At least we know Peter won't drink them on the way.


sounds like a plan stu, ill hit up a mate and see what it will cost me.


----------



## manticle (24/9/10)

If you are accepting more than 12 how many 330mL bottles? I have been collecting orval bottles but only have enough for 24 at the moment.


----------



## Gulpa (24/9/10)

manticle said:


> ...
> I also don't want to let any other brewers down by submitting something sub par.



All things considered, Im not sure there is such a thing as sub-par in a swap like this. I think the worst it can be is "not to my taste" :icon_chickcheers: 

Really looking forward to trying some of those beers.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/9/10)

manticle said:


> If you are accepting more than 12 how many 330mL bottles? I have been collecting orval bottles but only have enough for 24 at the moment.



I'll let Q answer the over and above the initial 12 question but I have a few Orval bottles I'll chuck your way if you need more bottles & want to keep them in the same. All in the name of playing with the funk. Please tell me you've been making use of the Orval dregs though?


----------



## manticle (24/9/10)

Not every dreg but I've been keeping my sours going by adding wort to the yeast cake and dropping in the occasional orval dregs.

Offer appreciated.


----------



## barls (29/9/10)

beers said:


> If you're accepting more than 12 then I'm in. Mine is called 'brown saison with Brett C & the dregs of some crazy euro lambic that haldini bought around my house that time when we drank a lot of beers' & it should be bottled next week
> :icon_cheers:


can all those that are in sydney/nsw and want to ship together please contact me via pm to so i can get a rough number and organise this.


----------



## neonmeate (29/9/10)

ill bottle mine this weekend... should be interesting to see what's happened to it in the last 14 months...


----------



## Quintrex (29/9/10)

neonmeate said:


> ill bottle mine this weekend... should be interesting to see what's happened to it in the last 14 months...



What can you tell us about this beer NM? It sounds intriguing.


----------



## neonmeate (29/9/10)

it's a bit of an accident made good - i made a rye altbier, racked it to a fermenter where it picked up some residual bugs from last year's swap beer, and then let it sit for a year and a bit - it went through some pedio "sickness" for a few months last summer where it was beer-jelly - i added extra brett dregs from anything i had to hand, including many of last year's swap beers from all you guys, to try to stimulate the brett to break down the pedio slime - and last time i tried it it was liquid again, quite smooth and malty, and very sour but not in a burning kind of way... have blended it with about 3L of 2 years old kriek too for a "touch of fruit" a la quintrex.

i just hope it hasn't got "sick" for a 2nd time and gone to jelly again, i havent tasted it for a few months, will find out when i bottle the bugger tomorrow, if it's still slime i will save it for the 2011 swap


----------



## Gulpa (29/9/10)

neonmeate said:


> it's a bit of an accident made good - i made a rye altbier, racked it to a fermenter where it picked up some residual bugs from last year's swap beer, and then let it sit for a year and a bit - it went through some pedio "sickness" for a few months last summer where it was beer-jelly - i added extra brett dregs from anything i had to hand, including many of last year's swap beers from all you guys, to try to stimulate the brett to break down the pedio slime - and last time i tried it it was liquid again, quite smooth and malty, and very sour but not in a burning kind of way... have blended it with about 3L of 2 years old kriek too for a "touch of fruit" a la quintrex.
> 
> i just hope it hasn't got "sick" for a 2nd time and gone to jelly again, i havent tasted it for a few months, will find out when i bottle the bugger tomorrow, if it's still slime i will save it for the 2011 swap



Now Im going to be too scared to drink it :lol:


----------



## neonmeate (30/9/10)

hey! all the slime has gone. it's very nice.... the touch of fruit works well with the rye and munich flavour. it comes out a bit like a flanders red but without the vinegar.
i think i will send it out to you all.


----------



## Quintrex (30/9/10)

Good to hear NM, the list stands as follows below!

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - *Ready*-ish?
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier - *Ready*
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - *Ready*
14) Citymorgue2 - Oud Bruin - *Ready*

Need to hear/get confirmation from Pmolou, Stuster, kook, Kabooby and jonw and we'll be right to go, awesome!!!

Q


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/10)

given we are up to 14 participants, I will have to check my stocks to see if ive got that many bottles left. will confirm tonight,.


----------



## beers (30/9/10)

Guys what is the consensus on bottle types? Is PET ok? My empty bottle stock is low at the moment and buying a box of PET is looking like easiest option for me at the moment.


----------



## Quintrex (30/9/10)

beers said:


> Guys what is the consensus on bottle types? Is PET ok? My empty bottle stock is low at the moment and buying a box of PET is looking like easiest option for me at the moment.




Where are you located, if you're in melbourne i'm happy to help with some bottles.


----------



## samhaldane (30/9/10)

beers said:


> Mine is called 'brown saison with Brett C & the dregs of some crazy euro lambic that haldini bought around my house that time when we drank a lot of beers' & it should be bottled next week
> :icon_cheers:



Heh, I wish I had another bottle of that one, only 389 bottles made apparently.

It was a Nrrebro Saison Lambic Pinot Noir


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/10)

might be an idea to say whetehr or not the yeast in each bottle is or should be viable to reculture for use. obviously if they have been filtered (god why would you?) then it wont be, or if they are really old it may be dead. actually now that im typing this im thinking that most of these will be aged and the yeast probably isnt viable anymore. but worth a shot.


----------



## neonmeate (30/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> might be an idea to say whetehr or not the yeast in each bottle is or should be viable to reculture for use. obviously if they have been filtered (god why would you?) then it wont be, or if they are really old it may be dead. actually now that im typing this im thinking that most of these will be aged and the yeast probably isnt viable anymore. but worth a shot.



brett never dies!


----------



## beers (30/9/10)

Quintrex said:


> Where are you located, if you're in melbourne i'm happy to help with some bottles.



Bugger. I'm in Sydney.

Cheers for that link haldini. That was a great beer.


----------



## barls (30/9/10)

ill have a look at my stash tomorrow and see if i can spare any beers


----------



## BrenosBrews (30/9/10)

When is the cut off for the guys who were listed in the 1st 12 to respond so we know final numbers?


----------



## manticle (30/9/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - *Ready* and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Probably a berliner weiss (just bottled) so long as it doesn't end up dangerously carbonated (couldn't find my tirage caps when bottling so bottled in 500ml with crown seals)
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier - *Ready*
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - *Ready*
14) Citymorgue2 - Oud Bruin - *Ready*


----------



## kabooby (4/10/10)

manticle said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - *Ready* (will need time in bottle)
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - *Ready*
> 3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - *Ready*
> 4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - *Ready*
> ...



I will bottle mine up this week with some fresh yeast. 

Barls I am happy to send mine down together

Kabooby


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/10)

Checked my stocks and I've got 15 bottles left so I'm still in. Just need to get my beers to Q. I Also entered my contribution into vicbrew so I'll let u know where it placed (unless it did abismally! ) ;p


----------



## Quintrex (4/10/10)

I've PM'd the unconfirmed people on the list (last week) and we'll hopefully know final numbers by the end of this week, at which time I'll PM everyone details about the mechanics of the actual swap.

Had a taste on the weekend of my berliner and it's managed to pick up some acidity which I'm happy about, giving the lacto a head start has really helped with that I think.

I've also bottled the lambicised supersaison, not much acidity but we'll see how it develops in the bottle.


BTW CM2, Maybe we'll see where you place before we let you off the reserves  

Cheers
Q


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> BTW CM2, Maybe we'll see where you place before we let you off the reserves
> 
> Cheers
> Q


Smart arse. I picked up a 3rd with my Irish red and I thought my oud bruin was better, so hopefully it was in the top 10. Actually when I had a straight leffe bruin at Belgian beer cafe on the weekend it was bloody similar to that but with acidity. I'm thinking it could do with some more sourness though.


----------



## brendanos (4/10/10)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - Ready (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Ready
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - Ready and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
7) Stuster
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Options will be Old ale with Brett, selection of plain and fruit Lambic (if its ready) or my berliner dunklwiess
10) brendanos - Berliner Weisse - Ready
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier - Ready
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - Ready
14) Citymorgue2 - Oud Bruin - Ready


----------



## Gulpa (4/10/10)

Cracked one of mine for a taste tonight. Still needs a bit of carb but Im happy with it. Nice balance of Old Ale and brett. Previous attemts have seen the brett overtake the base beer and I been trying to tone it down a bit. 

Looking forward to trying these beers come swap time.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (4/10/10)

brendanos said:


> 1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - Ready (will need time in bottle)
> 2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
> 3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
> 4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Ready
> ...



Ok, I'm out. Tasted mine tonight and it's just not ready to go yet and won't be for some time I guess. Really a shame to not be in on this as there look to be a number of interesting ones there.  

Next year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Quintrex (4/10/10)

Stuster said:


> Ok, I'm out. Tasted mine tonight and it's just not ready to go yet and won't be for some time I guess. Really a shame to not be in on this as there look to be a number of interesting ones there.
> 
> Next year. :icon_cheers:



Awwww, that's a shame. I really enjoyed your old ale last year. What were you planning on entering?


----------



## Stuster (5/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> Awwww, that's a shame. I really enjoyed your old ale last year. What were you planning on entering?



A lambic. I was a bit optimistic hoping that a year and a bit would be enough. Next year should be ok and I should have some backups as well. Got some of the Trappist blend in the fridge so will be making a few batches with that soon.


----------



## Quintrex (5/10/10)

Stuster said:


> A lambic. I was a bit optimistic hoping that a year and a bit would be enough. Next year should be ok and I should have some backups as well. Got some of the Trappist blend in the fridge so will be making a few batches with that soon.



I tasted my two year old pLambic that I made with commercial "debittered" hops, it is soo fricking bitter still. My one year old pLambic that I made with home debittered hops tastes much better, both have a bit of acidity to develop yet. I'm hoping that they'll be ready after this summer. Mind you they often acidify a bit after adding fruit or bottling.

Q


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> BTW CM2, Maybe we'll see where you place before we let you off the reserves
> 
> Cheers
> Q


  16 / 23 entries. score of 87. not sure what they thought was wrong (havent got scoresheets back yet).


----------



## Quintrex (11/10/10)

Still waiting for confirmations from Kook, jonw, pmolou. I'll wait till the end of the week and then send out final details.

Cheers,
Q


----------



## manticle (11/10/10)

Just out of interest - how does it work getting the cases back again? Postage paid?

If you're still in ascot vale, I'm only a couple of suburbs away so no big drama for me - just curious.

Sorry if it's been mentioned already somewhere.

Had a few samples of mine - carbed and tasting funky. Very little sour but that suits me. Some nice complexity and for a first, I'm pretty happy. Hope everyone else is too. If not - bugga yas!


----------



## Quintrex (11/10/10)

manticle said:


> Just out of interest - how does it work getting the cases back again? Postage paid?
> 
> If you're still in ascot vale, I'm only a couple of suburbs away so no big drama for me - just curious.
> 
> ...



Last year we did courier (mainly), people organized their own quotes and i organized with the couriers for pickup times. From memory courier worked out reasonably well priced.

I'm hoping that we can swap some of the cases at ANHC so that some interstaters don't have to cough up for postage this time.


----------



## barls (11/10/10)

im organising a courier for most of the guys from sydney, might be able to pick up while im down there, well at least mine and maybe one or two more as ill still have the wife with me.


----------



## bconnery (11/10/10)

For those who are having to courier interstate I used this site to get a cheap courier. 
I can't remember the overall cost but I remember justifying as being cheap for a case of top quality funky beers!


----------



## kabooby (14/10/10)

Bottled mine the other night with a sach yeast for bottle conditioning in case anyone was planing on using dregs. The Brett while subdued was definitely working. Dropped 15 points in the last 16 months.

Hope everyone enjoys

Kabooby 

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - Ready (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Ready
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
6) Manticle - Ready and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
7) -
8) kook - Something funky, have a few options (probably another FRA or possibly a psuedo-gueuze
9) Kabooby - Old ale with Brett 10.5% ABV - Ready
10) brendanos - Berliner Weisse - Ready
11) jonw
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier - Ready
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - Ready
14) Citymorgue2 - Oud Bruin - Ready


----------



## kabooby (14/10/10)

Barls were you planning on sending all the NSW beers together?
I did this last year and it worked well. We were able to swap some beers locally and only send the beers that needed to go to other states. This saved on courier cost and unnecessary packing.

Maybe we can meet somewhere or have a NSW drop off point?

I am happy to do it here but I may be a bit far out of the way for everyone

Cheers
Kabooby


----------



## barls (14/10/10)

im happy to be the drop off point, shall we say by the end of next week if thats good for the sydney siders. ill send a pm to this that were interested.


----------



## moonshine (14/10/10)

havn't been on the forum for a while and just noticed this, looks awsome would love to join in the funky fun but my flemish red (6 months in the fermenter) still hasn't droped the layer of lacto, so not ready to bottle yet, should be ready by next year though...


----------



## neonmeate (27/10/10)

just posted mine to you Q yesterday arve.

for those getting the swap mine is the one with the pink label...

best not to drink it immediately as it was only bottled a month ago and there's still a pellicle on top of the bottles - id say leave it till early 2011.


----------



## Quintrex (27/10/10)

Ok

The beers that have arrived thus far are. (no breakages... yay!)

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Read
9) Kabooby - Old ale with Brett 10.5% ABV - Ready
6) Manticle - Ready and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
10) brendanos - Berliner Weisse - Ready
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - Ready

Still waiting on....
5) Pmolou- Lambic, 100% Brett L Porter, Funky Belgian Strong 8.5%, or maybe have another go at a 100% Brett C depending on how it turns out
12) neonmeate - brett&pedio rye altbier - Sent

You may notice we've had a couple of drop outs and I haven't been able to get a response from Pmolou so... he may be another dropout.

If you are hoping to collect your beers from the conference please let me know ASAP so I know to take enough beers in for you.

Q


----------



## barls (27/10/10)

glad they made it ok. let me know when they are good to come back and ill arrange to have them picked up.


----------



## kabooby (30/10/10)

I had one of mine last night to see how it was going and it was a bit flat. Looks like the yeast I added at bottling is not having much fun in the 10.5% beer. I'm sure it will get there, it may just take some more time.

Maybe try again in a few weeks

Kabooby 

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Read
9) Kabooby - Old ale with Brett 10.5% ABV - Wait for a while for it to carb 
6) Manticle - Ready and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
10) brendanos - Berliner Weisse - Ready
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C & the dregs - Ready


----------



## beers (30/10/10)

Most of the bottles I have left here have a pellicle formed in the bottle. I opened a test bottle of mine on Tuesday night. Carbonation was getting there, but think it needs a month or 2 more in the bottle - I wanted a high carbonation on this one.

1) Quintrex - berlinner weiss or strong lambic - (will need time in bottle)
2) Brenosbrews - Belgian Farmhouse IPA - Ready
3) barls - Munich barley wine with brett. - Ready
4) Gulpa - Old Ale with Brett - Bottled 21/09/10 - Read
9) Kabooby - Old ale with Brett 10.5% ABV - Wait for a while for it to carb 
6) Manticle - Ready and bottled - 26 orval bottles plus a couple of longnecks for me to try. Someone may get a longneck instead of two orval bottles.
10) brendanos - Berliner Weisse - Ready
13) beers - brown saison with Brett C + dregs - will need a month or 2 in the bottle.


----------



## Quintrex (3/11/10)

Hey guys,

It was awesome to meet a few of the swappers at ANHC (Stuster, Brendanos, barls and Kook from memory)
Just waiting on Neonmeate's contribution, it still hasn't arrived (sent 26th october) so fingers crossed it arrives ok. Do you have a tracking number NM?

Brendanos' berliner weiss contribution exists in 3 levels of acidity (low,med, strong) so if you have a preference I'll do my best to accomodate you.

Stay Tuned

Q


----------



## manticle (3/11/10)

You met me too. I was the handsome one with the husky voice. I'll take whatever comes (i'm talking about Brendano's beer by the way).


----------



## Quintrex (3/11/10)

manticle said:


> You met me too. I was the handsome one with the husky voice. I'll take whatever comes (i'm talking about Brendano's beer by the way).



Whoops, sorry bud, did you stick around long? didn't see you later in the night? Uni?


----------



## barls (3/11/10)

i remember having a bit of a chat with you manticle, i think.
it was very good to put names to faces


----------



## manticle (3/11/10)

I got there early and left reasonably early, at least compared to some. Barls : I enjoyed your braggot and had a bit of a chat. Quintrex: I thanked you for the invitation and spoke briefly about ICB.

I had a good run at beers but left before things got too messy (yes Uni) but from what I hear the Morris dancing continued on for some time (till the wee hours). A most enjoyable event. Sorry for OT.


----------



## BrenosBrews (3/11/10)

You'd met me before Q, you looked so serious & intense in your official duties  

Anyway, the older cousin of my Farmhouse IPA didn't fare so well in nationals, mainly because the Brett was too full on. So hopefully this has the same effect LOL

I had a bottle of the Farmhouse IPA last night/this morning & it's pretty good if I do say so myself. Your welcome to keep the extras from pullouts Q but I'll also be more than happy to take them back h34r:

I'll take a strongly acidic Brendanos Berliner Weiss. That stuff was awesome!


----------



## neonmeate (4/11/10)

hmm that is annoying! i sent it over a week ago now... i just sent it regular post so no tracking no, silly me. perhaps some posties are getting drunk and getting indigestion from lots of sour beer. i will check my letter box to see if theyve sent me anything to say it was returned.


----------



## kabooby (4/11/10)

I'd be happy with a sour berliner. Had Brendano's Berliner last year and it was really nice.

Fingers crossed NM they all turn up safe!

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (4/11/10)

After ANHC and tasting some great sour beers at club night, I'm looking forward to the 2011 swap already, I've got 2 batches of lambic that should be ready this coming year, and I've just stuck down an Oud Bruin, which I'm planning on following up with a flanders red then a lambic (fermented with roselare blend) it should work well


----------



## raven19 (5/11/10)

I have been keenly reading this thread and will be keen to put forth my best sour next year also. I presume some tasting notes will make their way onto this thread as the swapped brews are sampled over the coming months?


----------



## Quintrex (5/11/10)

Ok Good news and Bad news!

Good news: Neonmeate's beers turned up 

Bad News: there was some breakages which is the reason for the delay. Should be enough for everybody though.

I'm pretty busy this weekend but I'll box the swap beers up by early next week and give those getting couriers the dimensions and weight of their swap beers (for getting a courier quote). Then contact me giving me details of the day of the pickup and any labels that need to be stuck to the box and I'll sort it.

Those picking up their beers can SMS me to organize a day/time.


Thanks everyone!

Q


----------



## manticle (5/11/10)

"breakages"

How did the "breakages" taste?

I'll come pick up some time next week if that suits. Weekend (this or next) is OK too.


----------



## barls (5/11/10)

how many breakages are we talking?
if it helps out the wife will be happy to have one less bottle in the house.
give me a yell a couple of days before they are ready to pick up and ill give my mate a yell and get him to get them picked up.
cheers
barls


----------



## neonmeate (6/11/10)

oh dear.
that would have been a funky smelling soggy box.

hope my artwork isnt ruined...

ive got more if you need em


----------



## Quintrex (8/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> oh dear.
> that would have been a funky smelling soggy box.
> 
> hope my artwork isnt ruined...
> ...



*NM*: The posties repacked it into a new box, chopped the address off the old box and stuck it on to the new box. There was a faint smell but no mess??? Awesome labels by the way!! The bar has really gone up a notch this year labelwise.

*Everyone*: I've just tasted both of my beers and they are slowly getting there carbonation wise, but still not awesome, I've decided to send the berliner as it tastes most 'ready' out of the two, but I'd still recommend giving it some time. Pretty damn tangy, looks like I got the Lactobacillus fired up.

Also, I'm just sorting the beers now and with the last minute dropout there is enough for everyone to randomly get an extra beer.




I'll pack the boxes tonight and let people who are couriering know weights probably tomorrow.

Cheers,
Q


----------



## manticle (8/11/10)

First swap I've done where I didn't have time for labels. Forgive me.


----------



## kabooby (9/11/10)

Quintrex said:


> Also, I'm just sorting the beers now and with the last minute dropout there is enough for everyone to randomly get an extra beer.
> 
> Cheers,
> Q



Love random beers

Good work Q

Kabooby


----------



## BrenosBrews (9/11/10)

Can't wait to taste some funk!


----------



## neonmeate (9/11/10)

thanks quintrex!

on a side note has anybody got a brett C (or anomalus) beer in there this time? wouldn't mind chucking in some brett C dregs for my currently fermenting barley wine.


----------



## Quintrex (9/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> thanks quintrex!
> 
> on a side note has anybody got a brett C (or anomalus) beer in there this time? wouldn't mind chucking in some brett C dregs for my currently fermenting barley wine.



I've got some brett C vials I think, at worst I've got a brett C only beer, I'll make sure you get some.


----------



## neonmeate (9/11/10)

wow that's service. thanks, ill make sure you get a bottle in a year or two when it's finished...


----------



## kabooby (10/11/10)

Mine was fermented with 1469 and a tube of Brett C was added to secondary. I did bottle with a fresh sach strain though to try and get them ready quicker.

Kabooby


----------



## neonmeate (10/11/10)

kabooby said:


> Mine was fermented with 1469 and a tube of Brett C was added to secondary. I did bottle with a fresh sach strain though to try and get them ready quicker.
> 
> Kabooby



ooh nice combination of yeasts. looking forward to tasting it.

how many grav points did your brett C eat - did you have a high FG before you added it? did you get a pellicle? i've had some strong beers where the brett C (anomalus actually) never took off, and others where it ripped away. curious cause my current barley wine is going to be 12%ish.


----------



## kabooby (10/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> ooh nice combination of yeasts. looking forward to tasting it.
> 
> how many grav points did your brett C eat - did you have a high FG before you added it? did you get a pellicle? i've had some strong beers where the brett C (anomalus actually) never took off, and others where it ripped away. curious cause my current barley wine is going to be 12%ish.




OG = 1078 and down to 1015 with 1469. Brett C took it down to 1000. Didn't get a pelicle. Beer was aged in a keg so there would not have been much if any o2. It was slow going at the start but the beer has been aged now since April 09 so its had some time to do its thing.

I also had a French oak cube in the keg for this time which I think has helped the flavour of the beer.

Really looking forward to it this year.

Kabooby


----------



## kabooby (10/11/10)

12% Barley wine with Brett C!!!!! Yes please :icon_drool2:


----------



## Quintrex (10/11/10)

Ok everyone except the melbourne folks have been pm'd regarding organising couriers for their boxes of beer.

The melbourne peeps can sms me and organize a day/time for pickup.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## neonmeate (11/11/10)

mm i should look into those oak cubes.
well my OG was 1113 so im expecting FG of 1025 or so before i add the brett - hope it doesn't eat down to 1000 from there or i will have a 15% beer!?? it will be interesting to see how it copes with the high alc levels.



kabooby said:


> OG = 1078 and down to 1015 with 1469. Brett C took it down to 1000. Didn't get a pelicle. Beer was aged in a keg so there would not have been much if any o2. It was slow going at the start but the beer has been aged now since April 09 so its had some time to do its thing.
> 
> I also had a French oak cube in the keg for this time which I think has helped the flavour of the beer.
> 
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (15/11/10)

got my box of funk today hooray. quintrex I'm assuming the black cap longneck is your berliner? and manticle what exactly was your beer again (no 6?) whose apa is that?

looks like some really cool beers, dunno where I would buy a Brett farmhouse ipa or a Munich barley wine with Brett. 

thanks for the pipette of claussenii quintrex!


----------



## Quintrex (15/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> got my box of funk today hooray. quintrex I'm assuming the black cap longneck is your berliner? and manticle what exactly was your beer again (no 6?) whose apa is that?
> 
> looks like some really cool beers, dunno where I would buy a Brett farmhouse ipa or a Munich barley wine with Brett.
> 
> thanks for the pipette of claussenii quintrex!




Awesome, Yeah mine is the black cap one, my printer at home wouldn't work and I wasn't organised enough to print labels at work, pretty slack compared with the high quality labels you NSW guys have done.

Hope the claussenii fires up ok for you, it's a pretty good strain. I want to get my hands on same lambicus and try a brett only beer with that.

The other 3 boxes bound for NSW have been picked up today as well.


----------



## barls (15/11/10)

cheers Quentin, i look forward to a call from my mate the courier


----------



## manticle (15/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> and manticle what exactly was your beer again (no 6?)




Mine is no 6. Had no time to make fancy labels which I'd normally try and do for case swaps so Orval bottle with 6 on the cap.

Beer itself is essentially a dubbel, fermented with 3787 (I think) then secondaried with roselare. Whisky and oak chips added with some citrus zest (grapefruit and orange) and pomegranate and possibly some orval dregs, aged maybe 6-8 months. More zest (grapefruit and blood orange) soaked in port with raisins then added with a month or so out from bottling.

God knows if you'll pick all that up - I guess that's the liberty you can take with aged experimental beers as the flavours have time to integrate. Not sure if I could ever replicate the brew again but I was happy with carbed tastings and I have one bottle reserved for when you guys start giving feedback. Hope it meets with approval - very little sour, mainly funk but not vomit or faeces or feet.

Look forward to picking mine up on Wednesday.


----------



## kabooby (16/11/10)

Quintrex said:


> I want to get my hands on same lambicus and try a brett only beer with that.



Hey mate, I have a slant of WLP653 Brettanomyces lambicus if you want some.

Kabooby


----------



## neonmeate (17/11/10)

I think I might be the first to have the honour of cracking the swap beers and if it's anything like last year jeez it looks like a mindblowingly delicious bunch of wild beers. I don't know why quintrex didn't drink em all himself. 

this one is matho's apa?! whose is it? anyway doesn't taste remotely like any apa I've ever had unless it means Antwerp pale ale or Ardennes pale ale. a lovely malty amber beer with good body and head retention, dried peaches and figs, touch of 14 year old socks, vanilla, styrian hops?, bretty leather in aroma. great balance of malty wholesomeness and green hoppy bitterness, joined by dry dry dry finish of winey brett phenols. like a maltier version of Orval. delicious !!! and surely isn't 6% like it says on the label? edit : stupid iPhone trying to correct my spelling


----------



## Quintrex (17/11/10)

NM, I suspect you'll need to look at the cap on that one, I noticed that bottle and I think it might be nr 4? it was marked on the cap anyway, if you've still got it.

I might even crack one tonight...  I might make it one of brendanos' weiss, and I"ll see how mine is tracking, I suspect it'll need a bit of rousing and warmth to finish carbing. It seems to have reformed a pellicle in the bottle.

Q


----------



## neonmeate (17/11/10)

so that would be gulpa's old ale?


----------



## Gulpa (17/11/10)

neonmeate said:


> so that would be gulpa's old ale?



Errr. Sorry about the confusion. I reuse my swap bottles and never think to remove labels. Anyway, glad you enjoyed it. Im quite happy with the result. 

Just checked recipes, base beer 1 was Northdown bittering with Styrian flavour, base beer 2 was Northdown/Fuggles bittering only. Dry hopped with EKG. Its probably getting up around 8% with the Brett.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Quintrex (18/11/10)

Almost all the swap beers are sent now, Here's a wiki article if anyone wants to revise their beer status.

Swap Wiki

Bit OT but I was moving some beers down into my 'cellar' last night and thought I'd post a pic before the bottled beer/wine got moved in.
Older Lambics




My most recent plambic


----------



## barls (18/11/10)

they got here today mate, just have to sort them out then ill give the boys a yell when they are ready to pick up


----------



## neonmeate (26/11/10)

had brenosbrew's farmhouse ipa yesterday. wow, this was like an all-in brawl at the flemington markets. a riot of fruit. the pineapple and cherry from the brett, the citrus and apricot from the amarillo and galaxy. the beer looked lovely too, nice sticky head and a nice golden colour. very complex stuff, the phenols and the bitterness and the fruitiness all combine surprisingly well. wish i could buy this stuff! (wouldn't buy it _every_ day though)!


----------



## manticle (26/11/10)

Made a tasting note thrread a few days ago to keep them all in the one place. Hope that wasn't presumptuous

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=49773

Will add yours in neonmate.


----------

